# Sticky  Logitech Z313 Speaker System



## Reviews Bot

*Logitech Z313 Speaker System*

*Description:*
The Logitech Speaker System Z313. The easy way to kick back and enjoy your music. The convenient control pod makes it easy to control volume and even plug in your headphones. 25 watts (RMS) of power fills your room with big, balanced sound. The compact subwoofer fits into tight spaces, delivering deeper bass when you want to feel the beat.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Personal Computers*Brand*Logitech*EAN*0777780497244*Feature*The control pod makes it easy to control volume and headphone controls.
You can fill your room with big, balanced sound (25 watts).
The compact subwoofer fits into tight spaces and delivers deeper bass when you want to feel the beat.
With its easy setup, just connect the speakers to the subwoofer, and plug the subwoofer into your computer. That?s it.
You can fill your room with big, balanced sound (25 watts)
The compact subwoofer fits into tight spaces and delivers deeper bass when you want to feel the beat
The control pod makes it easy to control volume and headphone controls*Item Height*9.25 inches*Item Length*13 inches*Item Width*6.5 inches*Label*Logitech*Manufacturer*Logitech*MPN*980-000382*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*6.3 inches*Package Length*13.1 inches*Package Weight*7.75 pounds*Package Width*9.8 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*980-000382*ProductGroup*CE*ProductTypeName*COMPUTER_SPEAKER*Publisher*Logitech*SKU*SYU-2520144*Studio*Logitech*Title*Logitech Z313 Speaker System*UPC*777780497244*UPCList - UPCListElement*777780497244
097855062468*Item Weight*7.7 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*980-000382
LOG980000382
18667
06536L*Model*980-000382*Color*One Color*Size*One Size*Languages - Original Language*English*Department*Electronics*Format*CD-ROM*OperatingSystem*Windows XP Professional Edition*HardwarePlatform*PC


----------

